
Eels Don’t Have Sex Until the Last Year of Their Life - rbanffy
http://nautil.us/issue/88/love--sex/eels-dont-have-sex-until-the-last-year-of-their-life
======
sorokod
An awful title to a well written story.

------
drallison
Guess I will have to read the article. How do they know their days are
numbered?

